# What type of Black Piranha is this?



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Is this a high back diamind xingu regular, etc

thanks in advance team!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As of the colouration it appears to be a Xingu varient but note that all these (Diamond,highback...etc) are only names given by hobbists and sellers!
The fish you got is just a beautifull S.Rhombeus!!!









Jim


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

He looks like my Peruvian High Back.

Nice pick up none the less.


----------



## redrubykiller (Jan 2, 2004)

definitely peruvian varient. xingu and brazilian rhims tend to have a more sharper pointed snout.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you know the place where it's originally caught, you know what 'type' of rhom you have. If not, you can basically attach any label you want.

Locality (Xingu, Peruvian, Guyana, etc.) is the only pointer that has a certain degree of 'validity': all other names (diamond, high-back, etc.) have no scientific value whatsoever: for hobbyists/sellers, common names are convenient to describe a fish's appearance, but that's it...

No matter what it is, it sure as hell looks lovely


----------

